# Boot issue



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I got a hair and decided to play with my bionic today didnt turn out so good. I was on .895 (i think) I used the .893 file and flashed it in RSD 5.6 using 5.4.1 drivers on win 7 it went good I then used forever root to it gave an error on 2 files but upon boot I saw su and root explorer worked so I went on and updated to .902 now after that I installed safestrap and it kept force closing. I looked and it looked like I did have issue with root. So I went back and went thru the process again of using the .893 file but this time it.failed at step 6. I rebooted and tried again same deal. I then tried the .886 fxz file it fails at the same.spot. Now on booy it boots directly inyo fast boot with an error of

Ap fast boot flash mode (s) (flash failure)

I can hold down up and down vol and tell it boot normally and it will. What exactly do i .need to do to fix this issue and downgrade so I can reroot? I dont want yo.keep guessing around and mess it up worse

Thanks anyone for any help they can give.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

You actually don't need to go back for root anymore. The droid 4 root process will work. Sorry in car, no link provided.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Path saver seems to fix everything lol. Maybe try that 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

